# Big Sur



## DonH

One of my favorite places, Big Sur, California.


----------



## chanda95

Holy cow Don. This is gorgeous! You outdid yourself. This is by far one of your best pieces.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Wow, Don! The colors are splendid!


----------



## DonH

Thank you both! The painting told me it wasn't finished. No, I'm not hearing voices, there is more to be done. I guess this was a work in progress.


----------



## DonH

Again, it wasn't what was in my head. Looking far different from the pgotograph I took years ago, it may be finished.


----------



## chanda95

DonH said:


> Again, it wasn't what was in my head. Looking far different from the pgotograph I took years ago, it may be finished.


Don - you should have no problem selling this one. It's gorgeous.


----------

